# What's Your Favorite Beverage - Poll



## mish

*What's Your Favorite Beverage/Libation - Poll - Help?*

Wanted to start a poll. Can't figure out what I did wrong. Can someone help set the poll up.  Did it once before with no problem.  TIA.  

What's your favorite beverage/libation?

A. Water

B. Coffee

C. Tea

D. Soda

E. Lemonade/Punch/Egg Nog

F. Alcohol (Wine/Beer/Sangria)

G. Smoothies/Malts/Ice Cream Sodas

H. Hot Chocolate/Cocoa

I. Other (S'plain)


----------



## jkath

I'm an A, E, B kinda gal 

Here's how you make a poll: after you write your question, and before you hit "submit", go down to "add a poll" and type in the number of choices you'd like to have.


----------



## MJ

mish said:
			
		

> Can someone help set the poll up.


Is that what you wanted Mish? Its multiple choice too BTW.

I like A, D, and Beer.


----------



## mish

MJ said:
			
		

> Is that what you wanted Mish? Its multiple choice too BTW.
> 
> I like A, D, and Beer.


 
Thank you, MJ.  Poifect.  One Beer coming up.


----------



## crewsk

I like all of them but tea(cold & sweet to be exact), coffee, & alcohol(even though it's a no-no for a while) are my favorites.


MJ, thanks for fixing the poll for mish, you beat me to it by about 5 seconds.


----------



## MJ

crewsk said:
			
		

> MJ, thanks for fixing the poll for mish, you beat me to it by about 5 seconds.


Sorry Crewsk - this used to be my forum. I'll keep my nose out next time. 

Happy to help Mish.


----------



## crewsk

No need to be sorry, I appriciate it.


----------



## GB

I picked water, booze, coffee, and tea. Water would be my ultimate number one though. Sometimes nothing but ice cold water will do the trick.


----------



## mish

Water, water, water with lots of ice ice baby.

Soda - I really shouldn't.

Alcohol: Oops, forgot to mention mixed drinks...there are a few. Black Russians, Martinis, Long Island Iced Tea (uh-oh), pretty much anything with Vodka (double uh-oh). I'll think s'more on mixed drinks. 

Other: Juices - Orange Tomato/V-8.


----------



## mish

HA HA.  I just looked up, and water and booze are neck n neck.


----------



## corazon

I suppose it always depends on what I'm in the mood for.  I love coke!  Especially chocolate cokes, yummy!  But I'm bad about drinking enough water, so cokes will only dehydrate me more.  Bad about drinking water but good about not drinking coke.  I'm a tea drinker in the morning but like a good hot chocolate as well.  I also make a killer milkshake and ice cream float.  This is making me thirsty.


----------



## mish

I've never had a chocolate coke.  That sounds delicious.  I switched to Zero soda. but don't really think it's any less fattening.

Mmmmm. Corazon, you're making me thirsty too.


----------



## kadesma

I at one time could go through a 6 pack of those big glass bottles of pepsi in a day, didn't eat, just drank pepsi...Now I never touch soda at all, cannot stand anything out of a can, it makes me feel like a billy goat eating tin cans   I drink at least 3-32 oz. of water a day and love it, coffee in the morning and iced tea other times...Now and then I'll have some red wine or a tiny glass of beer,  mixed alcohol drinks not often at all. not that I don't like them, I just don't have them..When we eat out most times I have iced tea or a glass of red wine..the darker the better  kadesma


----------



## callie

I love my wine...but water wins as my favorite!  I'm wondering how many people here buy bottled water.  We are lucky to have great tasting tap water.


----------



## purrfectlydevine

I buy bottled water to take to work because the water there tastes metallic.  It must be the pipes because it tastes better at home.


----------



## kadesma

Callie,

 we have our own well so our water is really good...city water is the pits so at work I get bottled water and keep it in the refrigerator...plus I bring a thermos with iced tea or coffee
kadesma


----------



## callie

It sure is easier to drink lots of water each day when it tastes good!


----------



## middie

pepsi pepsi pepsi


----------



## KAYLINDA

I can live without anything but coffee even though they tell me I have to have water....lol.


----------



## luvs

i picked pop, because i love LOVE gingerale, but i also love my beer and wine. and whole milk. i love whole milk in the little paper cartons. it depends.


----------



## SierraCook

*My favorite beverages are: water, milk, iced tea, and coffee.  I like a good beer or glass of wine every once in awhile.  I drink at least 64 oz. plus everyday of water.*


----------



## SizzlininIN

C, D, E & F.........depends on the time of day and my mood


----------



## urmaniac13

I really like to drink all of them it is up to the occasion, climate or my mood.  But if I have to choose one it would be tea... I believe I have some British spirit in me and a day can never pass without a large helping of nice hot tea with milk (my favourites are Earl Grey, Vanilla or Irish Breakfast...), even if it is a scorching mid summer day, and during the winter I keep on slurping it for almost all day long... 

But on a very hot day I also like some big cold glass of fruit juice, or peach flavoured ice tea, or just fizzy water with a twist of lemon...and with certain meals some beer... and an occasional alternative to my regular tea can be a good strong coffee with baileys irish creme!!


----------



## Constance

Water, iced tea, skim milk and Bud Lite.


----------



## Brooksy

luvs_food said:
			
		

> i picked pop, because i love LOVE gingerale, but i also love my beer and wine. and whole milk. i love whole milk in the little paper cartons. it depends.



Oh Luvs, what are we gunna do with ya girl?

Beer, beer, beautiful beer.
*** As he cracks the top off another coldie *** 32.3C by the puter

The only thing Pop is good for is to go with Snap & Crackle   . And even then they're better with beer.

And Water!!   People seem to forget what fish do in water!


----------



## Chocoholic

I voted water, soda, lemonade/punch/egg nog, and hot chocolate...coffee, bluck


----------



## Horab

Soda, Coke or Pepsi or Dr.Pepper, doesn't matter.

Coffee is a close second. Water's okay, I like most well water over tap water, bottle's fine, too.

Tea is okay, don't make it much, though. I drink coffee with creme and sugar every day, and drink at least a can or two of dark-colored soda. Caffiene, yeah!


----------



## kimbaby

I am A TOTAL water/coffee person


----------



## BreezyCooking

This was a difficult poll, but I equated "favorite" with "enjoyment" & voted for alcohol, since I do really enjoy wine & good beer.

However, on a day-to-day basis, I drink different things at different times.

I always start the day with a cup or 2 of coffee, & that is the only time I really ever drink coffee unless I'm at a restaurant & having dessert.

After that, I ALWAYS have a bottle of Aquafina water in the freezer so I can take it out to the garden or the barn with me & it will stay nice & cold as it melts. I also put a frozen bottle of it on my nightstand every night.

Afternoons I usually have a cup of tea - regular or herbal depending on my mood. In the summer I switch that over to iced tea. Also like lemonade & Spicy V-8 juice.

I do also enjoy Diet Coke & ginger ale soda-wise, as well as the occasional Bacardi rum & Diet Coke (you do know that the zero calories in the Diet Coke cancel out all the calories in the rum, don't you? LOL!!), Tanqueray Gin & Tonic, or Margherita(sp?).

So all in all I guess I drink more water during the day than anything else, but would still have to say my wine or cocktail at the end of the day would be my "favorite" as far as enjoyment goes.


----------



## vyapti

Coffee.  And black, nothing to dilute the caffeine.  I'll have my first pot polished off by noon.  Around 6pm, I switch to soda or tea.


----------



## Shaheen

Water, lemonade and hot chocolate!! love 'em all


----------



## Jeremy

Okanagan Springs 1516 Bavarian Lager... then maybe water.  Port must be a close third (such a relaxing way to end a day).


----------



## Trip

I picked egg nog because fave drink is nog with rum... of course also love root beer, strawberry daiquiries (can't make good ones though... mix or no mix), and iced capuccino... pardon my spelling a few words in here i had no ideal...


----------



## Banana Brain

I'm gonna go with chocolate milk.


----------



## ironchef

Wine. Either a good Bourgogne/Pinot Noir or Dry Riesling.


----------



## JCook

I am a water, sweet tea, and Dr. Pepper kinda girl.


----------



## Steve A

Give me a nice dark beer (porter or stout) or anything with a discernable flavor.  As you might note, that leaves a vast majority of US whizzwater yellowbrews out!

Ciao,


----------



## erinmself

I can't choose! I love them all!! Hot chocolate is devine on cold days, but so is a nice moch (especially a black forest mocha from caribou coffee mmmmmm) but I am really in to chocolate soymilk right now. Then again, in the middle of the night, I will reach for decaf soda to quench my thirst. I don't know why but that always tastes the best at night.


----------



## VeraBlue

My all time favourite beverage is unsweetened iced tea.  I like to add my own sugar and lemon.   The taste and aroma always remind me of childhood summers.


----------



## bullseye

I would have to vote water, coffee (one good strong cup in the morning), tea (usually unsweetened, iced), and beer/wine.  In quantity, I drink water most; for enjoyment, a well chosen glass of wine probably tops the list, though it's tough to top that nice cold Bass after mowing the lawn on a hot day!


----------



## texasgirl

Starbuck's vanilla frappacino from the store.


----------



## Dina

As much as I love water and coffee, I had to chose (decaf) tea since it hydrates me and keeps me from the jitters of caffeine.


----------



## philly29

Soda - Pepsi


----------

